# MF cameras going for cheap on Ebay



## Mitica100 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey gang,

I was looking at what's selling in this section of E-bay:

Ebay  (Other Film Cameras)

There were a few Yashicamats selling well under $50.00 in good condition.  For thise of you wanting to break into Medium Format this would be great!

Go check it out!


----------

